# IWC for a small wrist



## timthetoolman (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi guys
My first post! Great discussions going on here by the way...

I was wondering if you'd know what the best IWC would be for a small/med size wrist. A lot of these timepieces I have tried look way to big. I did see a midsize xv but they are hard to find. Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Mark XVI and Spitfire UTC :-! .. both are 39mm.

have you tried on the pilot chronos? they are 42mm but fit my small wrist pretty well.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a 6.75" wrist and wear the 42MM Classic Pilot Chrono--fits perfectly...

Mike


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

My Spitfire Chronograph fits very nicely on my small wrist.


----------



## MotownTAG (May 7, 2009)

Recently tried on the Portugese Auto Chrono, which is 40.9mm, and I thought it was a perfect fit for my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

My 6.65-6.7 wrist accomodates my Spitfire Mark XVI and Portuguese Chrono well. Although I must say, the Mark XVI looks much better than the Portuguese for the smaller wrists.


















With that said, the Portofino will probably fit your wrist well also.


----------



## RE Capital Markets (Mar 15, 2012)

subscribed


----------

